# Stronglifts 5x5 vs Rippetoe's Starting Strength 3x5



## EricTheViking

Which program is best for increasing strength and size?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Whatever works for YOU, trial and error my friend.


----------



## EricTheViking

Well I've actually been doing 5x5 so far. I opted for this as I belived that the more sets and time under the bar would get me bigger nad stronger faster. With the harder = better mentality. However, now i'm thinking 3x5 will help me progress better due to better recovery from it.

Do them extra 2 sets of 5 per exercise REALLY make that much of a difference?


----------



## MarkFranco

No they shouldn't, 5x5 is 5 full working sets... there is no ramping of the weights, warm up is seperate to the 5x5


----------



## EricTheViking

MarkFranco said:


> No they shouldn't, 5x5 is 5 full working sets... there is no ramping of the weights, warm up is seperate to the 5x5


Hi MarkFranco I've been reading a lot of your posts and you seem to know a lot about compounds and starting strength. Which would you advise mate? be interested in hearing your opinion on the two programs.


----------



## Bish83

Tbh iv done the 5x5 once before and im doing rippetoes now after a lay off. Theres no difference once i got up to a certain weight i got comments only this time i leave the gym sooner.When your hitting 1.5x bw on squat and trying to go higher and youve done 15 reps and realise where you'd be finished on rippetoes you have another 10 to go on the 5x5 i think its more phsycological than anything but it can make a difference.


----------



## Tom90

I did stronglifts for around 6 months and stopped going gym. Started rippetoe's ss in june and just come off it

Only real gains i noticed were my thighs, minimal growth elsewhere..


----------



## KASHLDN

EricTheViking said:


> Which program is best for increasing strength and size?


I had the same dilemma, recovering from long term injury I was was looking to get stronger and went with Rippetoes pretty much from scratch. In 10 weeks my squat went up 70kg, added 60kg to my deadlift, bench 40kg and press 30kg. So...strenght went defenitly up and I'm 1 stone heavier so size is getting there also. Don't get the illusion that 3x5 is not enough, workouts will become harder and heavier very quickly. The objective of both programmes is the same - take advantage of linear progression, get stronger faster and grow as much as possible so milk it until your body can handle it 

I think you can't go wrong with either I suppose, my advice is, whichever you choose to do, get Ripp's book and read it!


----------



## 8103

KASHLDN said:


> The objective of both programmes is the same - take advantage of linear progression, get stronger faster and grow as much as possible so milk it until your body can handle it


Exactly, in my opinion all beginners to weight training should milk linear progression as much as they can before going onto bodypart splits. Get a decent base behind you of strength and mass before trying to isolate biceps!


----------



## MarkFranco

EricTheViking said:


> Hi MarkFranco I've been reading a lot of your posts and you seem to know a lot about compounds and starting strength. Which would you advise mate? be interested in hearing your opinion on the two programs.


My short answer would be to follow the routine you prefer the look of, as both are great.

I did stronglifts 5x5 BUT at the time I didn't know about starting strength, if I was to start training again I would probably do starting strength over stronglifts.


----------



## BLUTOS

I like the Rippitoe, cos he braks down the lifts so well in regards to how to position your bod, they are both good programmes but I tip the nod to Rippitoe cos hes a form fanatic in the best sence of the term.


----------



## Guest

BLUTOS said:


> I like the Rippitoe, cos he braks down the lifts so well in regards to how to position your bod, they are both good programmes but I tip the nod to Rippitoe cos hes a form fanatic in the best sence of the term.


i kind of agree with blutos.

The books a must read for new trainers IMO, the workout itself though lacks too much though IMO. and the fact its so simple puts alot of guys off within a couple of weeks.


----------



## 8103

simple isn't a bad thing, beginners tend to wayyyy overcomplicate


----------



## MarkFranco

I dont think the routine is missing anything, specially for begineers, rippetoes even said in an interview he knows people are going to add in sets of curls because thats what people do

Less is often more, so many people try following or creating stupid routines that the heard ronnie coleman does and changing them every 8 days because mens health says so


----------

